# Clothing



## waygen (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello, 

I am from the usa and I am moving in August to Tarsus Turkey, just outside of Adana. I am moving to teach at an international private school and I am trying to be a minimalist in regards to what I bring. I want to move with as little as possible. 

I really do not want to pack my entire wardrobe. In fact, timing is just right. Many of my clothes are starting to fade anyways so I was going to clean house, I was going take a lot my clothes to goodwill but before I go selling all my stuff here in America, I was wondering what is the prices of clothing?

And when I ask about the prices of clothing, I mostly mean dress shirts, dress pants, nice shoes. I just want to bring my two good suits and when i get there, buy new dress shirts, slacks, shoes, etc etc etc

Also... side bar, I do a lot of hiking and camping, is hiking, backpacking camping gear pretty easy to get in Turkey or should I bring it with me?

Ill be living 9 months out of the year, I plan to come back to USA during the summer.

Thanks!

so excited to be an expat now!


----------



## indirim (Mar 9, 2014)

The place you sre going is very hoylt area. Do not bring here heavy clothes... hope to hear and see you. Bless


----------



## nrgs (Apr 30, 2014)

hello, ı am late to write but ı think you are well in tarsus. 
If you want buy something about camping, you can buy them in istanbul easily.
I think, you should visit istanbul before come back.


----------



## waygen (Apr 16, 2014)

i posted the same question on another forum and they said the open air bazaars are best. ill be teaching at a private school in tarsus so i assume i need dress pants and dress shirts and nice shoes. 

ive been teaching for 7 years and when working with kids, i learned not to spend a lot of money on clothes

in the us i can get cheap discount dress shirts, toes, shirts and shoes for cheap, like 10-15 for shirts, 15-20 for dress pants. thats all USD of course

would i be better off buying at discount and bringing it with me or buying in tarsus??


----------



## nrgs (Apr 30, 2014)

I think you can buy from tarsus. 
Pants can be 20-20 $ . 
But if you work in private schools you must be pretty. 
So you can bring 2 pair of clothes with you then buy the others from here.


----------



## waygen (Apr 16, 2014)

i also would like to fit in and not look like an american or tourist so i kinda figured if i buy there it might help. i heard that people in turkey generally don't wear shorts, is that true?


----------



## ba9ur (May 3, 2014)

you can wear shorts everywhere if you want to.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

To begin with, Turkey is an expensive country. I've lived in Izmir and Istanbul. Not a cheap country. Secondly, the quality of clothing in Turkey leaves a lot to be desired. I bought a few shirts from the weekly market in Izmir when I left and after a few washings the stitching was coming out. I never buy new unless I have to (how come you don't go to used clothing shops in the states?? You can still find lots of new things there.) and Turkey is one of those countries where you won't come upon used clothing. Which is why I bought those few shirts.


----------

